

Snapjoy (YC S11) is closing - bartman
http://blog.snapjoy.com/2013/snapjoy-is-closing/

======
rmoriz
Background Info: Snapjoy was bought by Dropbox a couple of months ago:
[http://blog.snapjoy.com/2012/snapjoy-joins-
dropbox/](http://blog.snapjoy.com/2012/snapjoy-joins-dropbox/)

~~~
eluos
That would have been helpful information in the blog entry.

~~~
benologist
The post is for their users not for external discussion sites that require
additional context.

------
Samuel_Michon
“After two years of building Snapjoy, the time has come for us to shut down
the service.”

That is a really weird statement. Shutting down without offering any
alternatives is not a normal thing to do for a software company. No word of
why they’re shutting down, just ’the time has come’. No apology. Nada.

I had to read the comments in this thread to find out they were acquired by
Dropbox.

------
beggi
Anyone else feel like a month of warning before permanently deleting your data
is cutting it a bit close?

~~~
Afforess
Obligatory XKCD: [http://xkcd.com/1150/](http://xkcd.com/1150/)

~~~
Dylan16807
That XKCD assumes the person actually got the message, in which case a month
is fine.

Sending an email doesn't cut it on this short of a timeline.

The really weird thing is they had _seven_ months to tell people about this
deadline, and waited until _six_ of them had passed.

~~~
cookiecaper
Why do you assume the decision was made upon acquisition? Things change.

~~~
kalleboo
Everyone who follows tech startups saw this one coming. This was a clear
acquihire. My company was in the process of acquihiring. We knew from a mile
away that they didn't give a crap about continuing the development our
product, despite all their promises. We ended up declining (none of us wanted
to move to the bay area).

------
grandalf
Why isn't there an automatic migration path to Dropbox?

------
nashequilibrium
Did Dropbox buy Snapjoy or did the team decide to join Dropbox because their
product was not working out?

------
sgrove
Perhaps a one-click migrate-to-dropbox option is in order?

~~~
mh-
perhaps if the Snapjoy folks were in a better position to collaborate with
these Dropbox people.

maybe they can reach out on LinkedIn or something.

------
gdonelli
Data in the cloud might be safe from disk failures, but not safe from
acquisitions.

------
URSpider94
Anyone looking for a place to migrate their library, I recommend Everpix -- at
least until they are also acqui-hired. Flickr, too, is looking much more
attractive with their revamped free tier, and is certainly likely to be in it
for the long haul.

------
hnriot
Yah, after convincing my daughter it was the way to keep her photos from
filling her iPhone she gets a message from the app today saying this. She's in
a panic of course about it.

And as one last slap in the face, it's 8 separate downloads!

------
kimmel
Once again Archive Team has a job to do.

~~~
chid
I'm guessing this isn't serious. But if you are, I'm pretty sure most of the
data on Snapjoy is private rather than public.

~~~
djsmiley2k
Doesn't mean we aren't looking at it, we are :)

------
URSpider94
This one really has me scratching my head. I always assumed that Snapjoy would
merge into Dropbox's photo system, but I also assumed that they would give
users the explicit option to port over their accounts to Dropbox.

Customer acquisition has always been the name of the game for Dropbox, this
seems like a missed opportunity to bring over a good chunk of committed users.

~~~
yesplorer
> Customer acquisition has always been the name of the game for Dropbox, this
> seems like a missed opportunity to bring over a good chunk of committed
> users.

Have you considered the fact that perhaps there was no customers to acquire in
the first place?

I couldn't find the app in the appstore but a Google search for "itunes
snapjoy" showed that the app had only being rated with 7 votes.

------
peterkelly
_" What's Snapjoy? We're building the smart photo library in the cloud"_

s/We're/We were

------
Patrick_Devine
Bummer. Was it really costing Dropbox a lot to keep the service? From the
aquihire blog post in December, I got the impression there never was an
intention to keep things running.

------
lmgftp
Lacking easy migrate support, at least the export option exists.

------
kine
A sad day. Big ups to Michael, JP, and the rest of the team. Snapjoy, RIP

